# ASL Compact T5 Fluorescent Tubes



## Themuleous (6 Feb 2008)

Anyone have an experience with the dual spectrum tubes ASL produce?

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... -lamps.asp

The Freshwater Plant : Pink 8000k + Blue 12000k seems a bit odd?

Sam


----------



## milla (6 Feb 2008)

That maybe a typo.
I have had some dual colour compacts but the ones deemed to be plant where pink & white. 
Not sure if same make though.
They did give a decent colour to look at  like having 1 daylight t8 and 1 triphosphur t8 over tank. 1 very green and 1 very pink but they balanced out nicely.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Feb 2008)

Where they any good at growing plants?


----------



## milla (6 Feb 2008)

Yes. in fact i still go for a mix of triphosphur and daylight tubes when i can.

But at the time i had not discvovered the joys and expense of hightech.

I ran a 100L el natural with 2 36w compacts (approx 3wpg) for 2 years with these bulbs. Had to play with lighting periods till i got a handle on the algae issues due to the intense light from these bulbs.


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Feb 2008)

The ASL tubes work as good as any. There is little to no difference in the effectiveness of plant growth in any of the T5 tubes on the market regardless of Kelvin rating or manufacture claims. The pink and blue combination give an eerie effect so unless you like purple haze you should mix them with some daylight colored lamps (6500-7000K). The pink and white tube has a much more balanced visual effect.

You can get tube at Lamp Specs at half the price but you have to buy insurance. It's therefore better to buy a lot of bulbs at one time: http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/Long-2G11

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (6 Feb 2008)

Thanks people


----------



## Garuf (6 Feb 2008)

From lamp specs which postage do you use? It says compulsory yet gives options? :S


----------



## zig (6 Feb 2008)

I use ASL tubes  

But not that one  

They grow plants fine.


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Feb 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> From lamp specs which postage do you use? It says compulsory yet gives options? :S



I guess you have an option if you are buying something other than bulbs, like fittings etc. I've always checked the Â£7.50 compulsory flat rate (but I buy 6 or so bulbs at a time).  I might have misinterpreted the requirement though. Try one of the other shipping rates and see what happens.

Cheers,


----------



## Bingy_bong (12 Feb 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ordered 4 55w pc off lamspecs on sunday, shipping was 3.47 total royal mail Insured.
They emailled me to say that the lamps woud be here tuesday (Tommorrow).
Lets wait and see.......


----------



## Garuf (12 Feb 2008)

I've already got mine 
Spectrum isn't what I was expecting but thats my fault for being unable to read lol.


----------

